# Here We Go



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, we did it. We bought an Outback 310BHS Sydney Edition at the Atlantic City RV show and couldn't be happier with our decision. Got a great deal and I think DW and I are just as (or more) excited than the kids are. We've been tent camping with friends who have a TT for a couple years now (we've been doing the tent thing for years) and finally decided it was time to upgrade. Our baby is being built and will be at the dealer in about 4 weeks. We'll go check it out when it comes in and then they will store it for us gratis until March/April. This way the warranty won't kick in until we're ready to actually take it out and we can take our time shopping for the TV (yes, we put the cart before the horse, but figured it was smarter that way). Looking for a 2500HD diesel crew cab to pull our new addition. It's going to be the longest 4-5 months of our lives, but in the meantime we're shopping for things to stock it with and counting the days. Damn glad to be an Outbacker!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!!

Wish you the best with your new Outback. I see you purchased it in Atlantic City? Do you live in New Jersey?

We also just took delivery of a new Outback - 250RS this past week.

Enjoy the site and Happy Camping!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi sydmeg









Welcome to Outbackers!! 

Congrats on your new 310BHS!! Definitely a nice upgrade from a tent!









Have fun shopping for goodies AND that new truck


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers!!!
> 
> Wish you the best with your new Outback. I see you purchased it in Atlantic City? Do you live in New Jersey?
> 
> ...


Yes, we are from Groveville. It's in Hamilton Township, about 20 min from Trenton. Congrats on your new Outback! I see you are from Lancaster....my dad grew up in Ephrata and I went to college in Carlisle. We camp every year in Manheim at Pinch Pond and go to the Renaissance Fair!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers!!!
> 
> Wish you the best with your new Outback. I see you purchased it in Atlantic City? Do you live in New Jersey?
> 
> ...


Yes, we are from Groveville. It's in Hamilton Township, about 20 min from Trenton. Congrats on your new Outback! I see you are from Lancaster....my dad grew up in Ephrata and I went to college in Carlisle. We camp every year in Manheim at Pinch Pond and go to the Renaissance Fair!
[/quote]

Yes, we are from southern Lancaster county - its actually the town of Holtwood..

We also have camped at Pinch Pond for the fair. This year it will be so much nicer with our new TT. You must also be familiar with the campgrounds near Gettysburg? If so, we are holding a rally at Drummer Boy CG June 12-14th. If you can make it that would be great and you would get to meet some of the other Outbackers on the eastern side. If you click the link below my signature it will take you to the post.

If you have any questions regarding your new OB - this site is the place to post!


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the Outback. We had no idea how much fun we would have when we entered the realm of Outback and the whole camping experience. It has been fun and we have met great people. I am sure you will also.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Print a copy of this Pre Delivery Inspection prior to signing off on your new Outback. Plan to spend about 2hrs going over this with the dealer.http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackPDI.html?1088221594096


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


Ours took close to 3 hours for the PDI - I believe someone on the site has also took a video of the process.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATS AND WELCOME !!!!

*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure hope you can join us at DrummerBoy!!!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome, you'll soon find that you bought WAY more than a camper, the Outbacker family is the best part of it all! We did the same thing this past year, bought our camper in March, upgrading from tent camping. Haven't looked back one day, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the camper!!! Welcome to a whole new world, stay tuned to the rally board, I'm sure there will be a rally in the Spring somewhere near you!!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations!! Welcome to the group!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Well, we did it. We bought an Outback 310BHS Sydney Edition at the Atlantic City RV show and couldn't be happier with our decision. Got a great deal and I think DW and I are just as (or more) excited than the kids are. We've been tent camping with friends who have a TT for a couple years now (we've been doing the tent thing for years) and finally decided it was time to upgrade. Our baby is being built and will be at the dealer in about 4 weeks. We'll go check it out when it comes in and then they will store it for us gratis until March/April. This way the warranty won't kick in until we're ready to actually take it out and we can take our time shopping for the TV (yes, we put the cart before the horse, but figured it was smarter that way). Looking for a 2500HD diesel crew cab to pull our new addition. It's going to be the longest 4-5 months of our lives, but in the meantime we're shopping for things to stock it with and counting the days. Damn glad to be an Outbacker!


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quite the upgrade from the Tent.............I like the Move.............Go Big or Go Home









Maybe you can do the Drummer Boy Rally........So i won't be the only Big Outback on the Block.

I am doing some good Mods............i will finish them in the next couple of weeks.......and post for some ideas you may like........

Congrats again you will love it........we had ours out one weekend and we are taking it in to Disney in 2 1/2 weeks..........


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Well, we did it. We bought an Outback 310BHS Sydney Edition at the Atlantic City RV show and couldn't be happier with our decision. Got a great deal and I think DW and I are just as (or more) excited than the kids are. We've been tent camping with friends who have a TT for a couple years now (we've been doing the tent thing for years) and finally decided it was time to upgrade. Our baby is being built and will be at the dealer in about 4 weeks. We'll go check it out when it comes in and then they will store it for us gratis until March/April. This way the warranty won't kick in until we're ready to actually take it out and we can take our time shopping for the TV (yes, we put the cart before the horse, but figured it was smarter that way). Looking for a 2500HD diesel crew cab to pull our new addition. It's going to be the longest 4-5 months of our lives, but in the meantime we're shopping for things to stock it with and counting the days. Damn glad to be an Outbacker!


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quite the upgrade from the Tent.............I like the Move.............Go Big or Go Home









Maybe you can do the Drummer Boy Rally........So i won't be the only Big Outback on the Block.

I am doing some good Mods............i will finish them in the next couple of weeks.......and post for some ideas you may like........

Congrats again you will love it........we had ours out one weekend and we are taking it in to Disney in 2 1/2 weeks..........
[/quote]

That sounds great, this being our first TT I could use all the help I can get with modifications. I've already mentioned the rally to DW and if it fits in the calendar we're planning on being there. This site is great, lots of warm welcomes. I'm sure it's going to be a great resource as we come up to speed on the RV world!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

CONGRATS on the new Outback, and WELCOME







to our site.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the Outback ... Now about that TV ... I could help you out with that I am selling my f350 Powerstroke 4 door 4x4 for 27k 2006 model with 23k miles and in really good shape.


----------

